# How do I get my ip address unblocked



## texmex

I currently get my internet access through NTL.  Which means that my IP address is assigned to me every time my router reboots.  I have actually had my current IP address for a few months now. (since I don't often have to reboot my router).

Anyhow, upon my first vist to this forum I found that my IP Adress has been banned!  Does this mean that some previous leasee of my precise IP address once committed something greivous towards this site, or have the administrators www.computerforum.com just taken offence to all NTL users at large.

I'd also like to know if this blacklisting is just a one off for this site, or if there an "authoritive" list of blacklisted IP Addresses.  If so, I would be most concerned to find out that MY address is on it.

I have never carried out any activity that should warrant me being blacklisted so, out of principle, I would like the good name of my IP address restored.  Is there any such mechanism in place to achieve this?

Obviously getting around a blocked IP address is as simple as using any public proxy server (as I have done in this case) to hide your true IP address, But I don't see why I should have to sneek around when I've done nothing wrong.

Is there any hope that my address will ever be cleared. I did drop a line to the administrators some time ago.  Unfortunately they still haven't replied.


----------



## Huang Zhipeng

texmex said:
			
		

> I currently get my internet access through NTL.  Which means that my IP address is assigned to me every time my router reboots.  I have actually had my current IP address for a few months now. (since I don't often have to reboot my router).
> 
> Anyhow, upon my first vist to this forum I found that my IP Adress has been banned!  Does this mean that some previous leasee of my precise IP address once committed something greivous towards this site, or have the administrators www.computerforum.com just taken offence to all NTL users at large.
> 
> I'd also like to know if this blacklisting is just a one off for this site, or if there an "authoritive" list of blacklisted IP Addresses.  If so, I would be most concerned to find out that MY address is on it.
> 
> I have never carried out any activity that should warrant me being blacklisted so, out of principle, I would like the good name of my IP address restored.  Is there any such mechanism in place to achieve this?
> 
> Obviously getting around a blocked IP address is as simple as using any public proxy server (as I have done in this case) to hide your true IP address, But I don't see why I should have to sneek around when I've done nothing wrong.
> 
> Is there any hope that my address will ever be cleared. I did drop a line to the administrators some time ago.  Unfortunately they still haven't replied.



I am officially Banned from thinkpads.com by Bill Morrow and coding forum by George for acting a hero by scolding my schoolmate for her rude post on the forum. In the end, i also got banned. I shared the same IP as her. School's IP. She banned, i also get it. I think you can post your e-mail to the admins and wait 72 hours later for them to reply. Sometimes, they are busy to answer or maybe get sick and tired of the past offender. See your IP, got fedup.


----------



## IBM Thinkpad

Huang Zhipeng, i am so glad you are here all along. Shall we cooperate and solve all their big and small problems in this forum?


----------



## texmex

Huang Zhipeng said:
			
		

> I am officially Banned from thinkpads.com by Bill Morrow and coding forum by George for acting a hero by scolding my schoolmate for her rude post on the forum. In the end, i also got banned. I shared the same IP as her. School's IP. She banned, i also get it.


At least in your situation you have some knowledge of the reason for your blacklisting.  In my own case, I haven't a clue.  

I did drop a message for the administrators a while ago, but recieved no reply.  I also have another mailbox available in my profile for this forum, so there is plenty of opportunity for the site administrators to contact me.

I am a very experienced programmer/developer, with extensive knowledge in a vast number of areas, so I feel I have a lot to offer.  Unfortunately I'm not prepared to continue using a proxy service to gain access to this site, as this practice could be deemed "suspicious" by other parties.  

Metaphorically speaking, It's, rather like sneeking in through the staff entrance of ASDA to get my shopping, just because I bear a feignt resembalance to some shoplifter.

For this reason, I'm now removing the proxy settings from my browser, so unless my IP address is given a clean bill of health, I won't be able to get back.

Bye.


----------



## CF committed user

IBM Thinkpad said:
			
		

> Huang Zhipeng, i am so glad you are here all along. Shall we cooperate and solve all their big and small problems in this forum?



What types of problems did the 2 of you solved so far? I had read all your posts and i see all useless posts. You get ban is because both of you are in the wrong. You must to be responsible for your own actions. Try to be good over here. If you need help, i can help you, but don't post all your personal problems here and show everyone you are banned by what forum and by who. Please change your signature.


----------



## certified engineer

CF committed user said:
			
		

> What types of problems did the 2 of you solved so far? I had read all your posts and i see all useless posts. You get ban is because both of you are in the wrong. You must to be responsible for your own actions. Try to be good over here. If you need help, i can help you, but don't post all your personal problems here and show everyone you are banned by what forum and by who. Please change your signature.



Admins ban you because they got their reasons. To prevent other users from committing the same offence again.


----------



## Huang Zhipeng

certified engineer said:
			
		

> Admins ban you because they got their reasons. To prevent other users from committing the same offence again.



I learnt my lesson. I am changing.


----------



## texmex

Huang Zhipeng and IBM Thinkpad.  Thank you very much for your input, but you really aren't helping in this post either.  I have attempted to make a valid point concerning my own situation, but instead you're portraying an attitude that infers that it's "cool" to be banned.  



			
				Huang Zhipeng said:
			
		

> I am changing.


Well you're not earning any brownie points by hijacking this post either.



			
				certified engineer said:
			
		

> Admins ban you because they got their reasons.


 Sorry, in my case. NO THEY DON'T.  Hence the whole point of this thread.



			
				CF Committed user said:
			
		

> What types of problems did the 2 of you solved so far?


 I realise that this comment was not directed at me, but since you ask, I take this opportunity to hijack the thread back. (Since it was my thread in the first place. ;-)  )

Obviously, if you read the content of my original post, you will realise that I have not yet had the opportunity to be helpful on this forum.  For the record I do also contribute to various other forums. The following links will show just a small sample of threads where my input has been directly helpful to other users.

Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
Firefox Forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread
DIY forum thread


----------



## ceewi1

You would be best off to PM ian.  He is in the best position to help you.


----------



## certified engineer

texmex said:
			
		

> Huang Zhipeng and IBM Thinkpad.  Thank you very much for your input, but you really aren't helping in this post either.  I have attempted to make a valid point concerning my own situation, but instead you're portraying an attitude that infers that it's "cool" to be banned.
> 
> Well you're not earning any brownie points by hijacking this post either.
> 
> Sorry, in my case. NO THEY DON'T.  Hence the whole point of this thread.
> 
> I realise that this comment was not directed at me, but since you ask, I take this opportunity to hijack the thread back. (Since it was my thread in the first place. ;-)  )
> 
> Obviously, if you read the content of my original post, you will realise that I have not yet had the opportunity to be helpful on this forum.  For the record I do also contribute to various other forums. The following links will show just a small sample of threads where my input has been directly helpful to other users.
> 
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> Firefox Forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread
> DIY forum thread



Both of them are chit chatting. Useless post


----------



## certified engineer

I am telling the 2 of them that admins ban them for some reason not you. Don't misunderstand. You are innocent so pm the Admin now.


----------



## texmex

Well it's now been over 6 weeks since I first discovered this site.  I left a message on the form (that informed me that my IP Address was banned), giving my full name, home email address and IP Address.

Since then I have sent various email messages, all just asking the same questions as I posed in this thread.  At the suggestion of of someone else in this thread I have also PMd Ian.

I have not had a single answer.  I believe your site administrators haven't the slightest clue why my IP address is banned.  It may have been a typo, on thier part, but since they obviously keep no records on such matters, a stoic silence is the best they can come up with.

Perhaps they have been hoping I'll stoop to some sort of vitreolic rampage, to justify their own mistake.  Sorry, but I wouldn't dream of giving them the satisfaction.

I'm now sending an email to Ian to ask him to remove my account.  Will he do it?  I doubt he'll be bothered.


----------



## texmex

A final update:
My NTL cable connection went down yesterday.  As a result I have now recieved a new IP Address.  This is also banned.  So it would appear that ALL NTL users in the North of England have been banned from this site.  It would be interesting to know how wide an area this ban covers, but I suppose we'll never know.

Still no explanation from the administrators and, as you can see, my account has still not been removed.  Despite my request to ian.


----------



## mark.antonio

Hmmm... seems like everyone on this tread gets banned. Tsk tsk tsk...


----------

